# Microclimate Pulse problems



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi,
I have a microclimate B2 pulse thermostat in my incubator connected to a 150w ceramic heater which should be more than enough to heat the incubator but it doesnt seem to be working!!
I have it set to 28 but my thermometers say its only 25-26 in there. I was wondering if i could reset the thermostat in any way to attain the temp i want?
the yellow light is flicking off and on very quickly every 5-6 seconds and the heater is not that hot.
It was all working fine last breeding season!!
thanks


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

it has been very hot the last few days so try this


get glass of water with some ice in it,,

drop the probe the the glass 
and the heater should come on at full power .. 

if it does not then a little more fault finding is req. 

it gives you a starting point 


alan


----------



## lauraberwick (May 24, 2009)

was guna suggest the same as above i had exactly the same problem with the same thermostat. my room was hot enuf with the weather we were havin.


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

cheers guys ill try that!!: victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i've found that the "printed" temps on thermostats mean nothing at all...

mainly because, every1 has different size enclosures, different ammounts of ventilation, and different enclosure materials (ie: there are many variables, and NO constants)... 
try putting a thermometer near the probe sensor, and adjust the stat to YOUR required temp that way (ignoring what the stat dial says)


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

the stat temp gauge is calibrated to the temperature probe.. 

they might be a little bit of difference in the ambient temp inside your viv 

but at the point of the stat probe there should be no difference.. 




Alan


----------

